# BBQ swrodfish in herb marinade



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/4 cup plus 2 tblsp oil
2 tbsp red wine vinegar
1 tsp dijon mustard
1/2 crushed bay leaf
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 clove of garlic minced
1/4 tsp dried basil
1lb swordfish fillets about 1 inch thick

Combine first 7 ingredients in shallow dish. Add swordfish turing several times to coat with marinade. Let stand at least 1 hour turning occasionally. Prepare BBQ. Grill swordfish until opaque about 5 mins per side basting frequently.


----------

